# Is this NEW xdm .45 compact i just bought USED?



## JTP89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I have been around firearms my entire life but just purchased one to finally call my own. I went with the Springfield xdm .45 compact. When i got home and field stripped it I noticed some rings around the outside of the barrel. I know this is a common occurrence after being fired but is it normal for marks of this magnitude to be on a "new" firearm? Any feedback would be great. Thanks!

(Had trouble uploading the photos. Here is the link. There are two pictures.)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

All I will say is MOST firearm makers TEST fire every weapon before it leaves their factory......


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

and many states require a test fired bullet accompany a new gun for their archives.... just incase you are an idiot and kill someone


----------



## JTP89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes but when I went to a different store and compared the barells of other xdms there were no marks like this. That is why I am curious about them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks a little excessive to me, from just a test firing.....


----------



## JTP89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats what Im thinking. I would not have minded buying a used gun. but what i do mind is paying full price for something that may have been used.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

doesnt mean it was test fired just once.....it could have had a failure when it was initially test fired and had to be reworked.... perhaps a couple of times ... then perhaps it had a couple of mags ran thru it just to make sure it was peachy.....


----------

